# Jayalalithaa announces IPTV for all households, Amma Internet on the way?



## Shah (Sep 14, 2015)

> ...
> Ms. Jayalalithaa also announced her government’s decision to provide Internet Protocol Television (IPTV) to all households in Tamil Nadu, making use of the Internet Service Provider (ISP) licence obtained by the Tamil Nadu Arasu Cable TV Corporation.
> 
> She said since all the village panchayats in Tamil were to be linked under the Bharatnet scheme, the state government would utilise the ISP licence and provide quality internet service to all households. Besides IPTV will be provided along with hi-speed broadband services and other internet services.
> ...



Jayalalithaa announces IPTV for all households, special wheelchairs - The Hindu
*tamilglitz.in/amma-internet-by-jayalalitha-coming-soon/

So, the government of TN promises High Speed Internet for affordable prices. Neither speed nor the price was mentioned anywhere though. 

I am not sure if it is just an election gimmick. But, Anyone from Tamil Nadu think that this would force BSNL to start providing better plans in TN too just like AP?


----------



## tkin (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice move, but exactly who are these people?  


> Tamil Nadu Arasu Cable TV Corporation.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 14, 2015)

wow. long live Amma Internet. May it take over the world.


----------



## Shah (Sep 14, 2015)

tkin said:


> Nice move, but exactly who are these people?




:: Tamilnadu Arasu Cable TV Corporation Limited ::


----------



## Shah (Sep 14, 2015)

Anorion said:


> wow. long live Amma Internet. May it take over the world.




Sarcasm??


----------



## Flash (Sep 14, 2015)

She announced many more schemes, when she was elected as CM 4.5 years before. Still many of them exists in paper.
All these announcements are for the upcoming election.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 14, 2015)

So another case of Vote bank politics


----------



## lywyre (Sep 15, 2015)

Except Chennai, all over TN, Arasu cable is the norm. They choose what channel you ought to see, not the other way round. Sun TV group obviously not in their list of channels, but cable operators 'side load' it to avoid the wrath of people


----------



## Flash (Sep 15, 2015)

Guess what the service will be called?
Ammatel.


----------



## jkultimate (Sep 15, 2015)

Flash said:


> Guess what the service will be called?
> Ammatel.




LOL


----------



## Flash (Sep 15, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> LOL


*www.velocidadmaxima.com/forum/images/smilies/drowned.gif


----------



## Desmond (Sep 15, 2015)

We now have IPTV but not enough bandwidth.


----------



## Flash (Sep 15, 2015)

*media.newindianexpress.com/coming.JPG/2015/09/15/article3028527.ece/binary/original/coming.JPG

*www.thehindu.com/multimedia/dynamic/02548/14sep-kol-01_-F_TH_2548007f.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Sep 15, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> We now have IPTV but not enough bandwidth.



haha yep.


----------



## tkin (Sep 15, 2015)

lywyre said:


> Except Chennai, all over TN, Arasu cable is the norm. *They choose what channel you ought to see, not the other way round.* Sun TV group obviously not in their list of channels, but cable operators 'side load' it to avoid the wrath of people


INCOMING MeGA SCAM.


----------

